# Let’s try some new midbasses- 18 Sound 10nmba520



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Special air mail from Italy today. This particular model isn’t currently stocked by the NA 18Sound distributor. They look great, going to see how they stack up to my favorite JBL 2012Hs.

Troels Gravenson has done a fair amount of measuring them since he’s used them in two of his projects- The Loudspeaker and The Loud Speaker 2.


----------



## lithium (Oct 29, 2008)

is it just me, or are those crimp terminal not installed correctly on the terminals ?


----------



## BillDaCat8 (Dec 6, 2020)

lithium said:


> is it just me, or are those crimp terminal not installed correctly on the terminals ?


 That last pic sure makes it look like that. But, look at the earlier pics and you can see that the terminals are just like a jumper to whatever is going on in the center of that magnet.


----------



## BillDaCat8 (Dec 6, 2020)

Eighteen Sound - Professional loudspeakers







www.eighteensound.it





a better mousetrap?


----------



## Huckleberry Sound (Jan 17, 2009)

Nice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

Nice man! Curious how they stack up against the Ciares I ran awhile back.


----------



## rob feature (Nov 15, 2015)

fancypants!


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

They are nice, really nice.

Not that the JBL 2012Hs were slouches.


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

Those are just as sexy as the 6nd430 

Let us know how they do past 400hz.

I would be Interested in a 10” that can get to 1khz at full power... without lobing issues 


That cone is relatively flat which tells me great off axis behavior.... ohhh this could be Interesting, 

And that sucker is flat as far as depth goes.... very interesting driver I’m am very interested please let us know more


----------



## MF Toker (Jan 10, 2011)

Off topic side question. Anyone in here use the AE TD10M or TD12M with horns in their vehicle?


----------



## DirtyBumOak510 (May 31, 2020)

oabeieo said:


> Those are just as sexy as the 6nd430
> 
> Let us know how they do past 400hz.
> 
> ...


I'm super interested in these as well. The only thing I'm not wild about is the off-axis response starting at 800hz. It falls like a rock. Seems like they keep their composure very well up until that point. 800hz is typically the very low of low end for a 1" CD - Eric's compNeos do it but the other 75% of 1" CD's won't go to 800hz. This also doesn't account for what happens for the other octave after the crossover if crossing at 800hz to a HLCD @ 800hz.


The Faital 12" 12PR320 which is only 0.75" deeper doesn't beam till 1khz and maintains decent composure to 2khz (+/- 5db).

Disclaimer: I don't know what the f*** I'm talking about - just an observation


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

DirtyBumOak510 said:


> I'm super interested in these as well. The only thing I'm not wild about is the off-axis response starting at 800hz. It falls like a rock. Seems like they keep their composure very well up until that point. 800hz is typically the very low of low end for a 1" CD - Eric's compNeos do it but the other 75% of 1" CD's won't go to 800hz. This also doesn't account for what happens for the other octave after the crossover if crossing at 800hz to a HLCD @ 800hz.
> 
> 
> The Faital 12" 12PR320 which is only 0.75" deeper doesn't beam till 1khz and maintains decent composure to 2khz (+/- 5db).
> ...


thanks fir posting that .....

yeah your right , wow it does fall.... although it does look usable also with the right filter.... I would cross that thing at 1.4K and expect a LR4 at 800ish to guess

I think it could be done with Eric’s horns..... I’m not totally against them....

man that bottom end sure is to die for tho 

are you going for a set ? I would love to hear someone who pulls the trigger on a set and installs them


----------



## DirtyBumOak510 (May 31, 2020)

oabeieo said:


> thanks fir posting that .....
> 
> yeah your right , wow it does fall.... although it does look usable also with the right filter.... I would cross that thing at 1.4K and expect a LR4 at 800ish to guess
> 
> ...


Which set are you referring to?


----------



## DirtyBumOak510 (May 31, 2020)

I should also say, regarding thehatedguy installation in his Lexus that I don't think he is anywhere near that 45 degrees off axis in his kicks. For him, I don't think that beaming point is going to be nearly as dramatic or consequential. They seem like an amazing choice if you are able to be somewhat on axis in a 2-way. I've seen pictures of his previous install with the JBL and I'm assuming the angles are the same. There are pictures buried somewhere in the Stevens audio group on Facebook. 

Also, to be fair with what I had stated about the Faital, The 18 sound stays within 5 dB off access up to about 1500hz.


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

DirtyBumOak510 said:


> Which set are you referring to?


10NMB520

Or did I miss something?


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

DirtyBumOak510 said:


> I should also say, regarding thehatedguy installation in his Lexus that I don't think he is anywhere near that 45 degrees off axis in his kicks. For him, I don't think that beaming point is going to be nearly as dramatic or consequential. They seem like an amazing choice if you are able to be somewhat on axis in a 2-way. I've seen pictures of his previous install with the JBL and I'm assuming the angles are the same. There are pictures buried somewhere in the Stevens audio group on Facebook.
> 
> Also, to be fair with what I had stated about the Faital, The 18 sound stays within 5 dB off access up to about 1500hz.


aah ....okay I did miss something...
My apologies. I read it but got it wrong


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

But even both of those drivers should work..... but I agree with what you say it might have a hard time getting up to 800
at least without eq out the efficiency


----------

